# Getting the new Triumph Ready



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally got both Renegades cleaned up and out away so I turned my attention to the new Triumph.

The first problem I tried to tackle was the lock up mechanism. I could lock and un-lock the gun with very little pressure - just my little finger. I called TC and talked to a tech and he said that was to light - he said to send it in - but I decided to give it a shot myself first - it is a very simple gun - can not figure out why it should cost so much. So took the gun apart and got into the trigger mechanism to adjust the cam. I have no idea why I forgot to get some pictures but I did. I really did not like the method that is needed to take the barrel away from the receiver. You have to loosen a lock screw and remove a pin at the front of the trigger guard - not difficult just a nusiance. To get the cam nut to adjust the closing pressure you need to remove the stock and then a pin from the reciever. With the pin out the trigger guard and the cam will fall out in your hand. NOTE: if you push the pin out from left to right and only as far as necessary to remove the mechanism you will not loose the trigger spring. The only slightly difficult problem is one end of the trigger return spring rides on the top of that pin and it is somewhat fun to get it back in the proper place. Adjust the cam not is not a problem it is has some line marks on the nut notice where they are and start your adjustments. In my case the pressure was to light so I turned the clockwise 1/4 turn and re-installed trigger guard. Re-assembled the receiver installed the barrel - And it worked I now have snap pressure.

The next thing I did was to pack the hollow butt stock with bubble wrap to reduce stock noise. Installed stock back on the receiver and the forearm back onto the barrel. I like the way the forearm installs - it should not cause any accuracy problems.

Next, I turned to the bore - wonder what size it really is? Just for drill I dropped a .495 round ball down the barrel - I really expected to drop - bang to the bottom but it didn't, it slid done somewhat slowly, I could even hear it push some air out of the breech plug, then when I tipped the barrel down I heard and felt it start its way out but it never came out - it got hung up in there.... Removed the plug and pushed it out with the ram rod - fell right out... This gun is going to have a very tight bore, I am expecting .499/.500.

Next I started to clean the barrel... that poduced some interesting results... I ran patch treated with traditions bore solvent down the barrel - that was even tight and when it came out it came out a bit dirty and yellow...(first patch on left) next to down was a dry patch it was very tight also and did come out with a bit of discoloration on it also - so flipped it over and ran it again - Next down was a dry patch - it came out with definite black streaks... Next patch down was a patch treated with Montana Extreme Bore Conditioner - it came out dirty did not look good at all. Took the gun to the shop and ran two patches of Barnes CR-10 - I gotta tell you I have never seen a white patch come out that blue - ran it both sides - both sides turned blue.... Ran one more CR-10 patch and it came out lighter - Left it sitting with CR-10 in the bore working for an hour...










What causes the blue color... Finally got the bore ****-an-span clean and it really looks good.

Next, I decided i would try to push some sabot/projectiles through. I took the easy way out first - I ran a 200 XTP and a Harvester 'crush wib' - it was tight - there is no way a MMP 40 cal sabot would be put down this bore with out pounding it down. Then I tried a .452/250 FTX again first in a Harvester 'crush rib'. Again loaded very snuggly - i think it would be a good match. Then I tried the MMP HPH-3p. Think this will be the first one I try with BH. Next I tried a Harvester 'short black' - if I had to load that each time I wanted to shoot the Triumph BH or not - I would sell the gun- there is not joy loading the short black.










Finally weight - I like the weight of this gun - i could carry this around all day and feel pretty good about it. This is the wieght with scope installed.










My 270 Browning 'A' blt is slightly lighter 7.11 lbs.

Now just got to find time to go shoot it.


----------

